# Cold Shadows



## UndoubtedKhaos (Oct 7, 2011)

A small fanfic I've started to add a bit of fluff between my Chaos army and my freinds Space Wolves army. enjoy!


Chapter One: Shadows
At this time of day, the forest was quiet. There were no leaves to rustle in the wind, no animals to dart through the treetops, just a cold, dark silence. The only thing that could be heard was the steps of the Marines' armoured feet, and breathing emanating from ten vox grills. The dim light cast a pale shine on the silver of their power armor, glinting off gold heraldry. Bolters were held lowered, but in such a way that they could be brought up at a moments notice, if need be. They moved through the trees cautiously, keeping a wary eye out. At the head of the party walked a massive figure, the bulk of his Terminator armour in stark contrast with the organic flow of the forest. Energy crackled off his pair of lightning claws, weapons of ancient power gifted to him by the Salamanders themselves. The cold was laced by an eerie feeling, one Lord Tyronus, Master of the Steel Phantoms chapter, had learnt well over a century of constant warfare in the name of the holy Emperor. His helmet's autosenses picked up nothing, but he knew otherwise. He turned and gestured at a nearby Marine, bearing the markings of the Chapter's 1st company Captain. "Captain Brigganion, send a vox cast to Lord Burge. Clarify a meeting place, somewhere near our position." he said, stopping to survey the group’s surroundings. Their Thunderhawk had landed outside of one of the planet’s many dead forests, and the quickest route was right through the expanse of dead trunks. Sometimes he hated the Wolf Lord’s mysterious nature, as it usually involved them landing several hundred miles away from the Great Company’s base. Brigganion turned back and nodded as he ended the transmission. 
“Lord Burge intends to meet us east of our position, in the foothills of the planets main mountain chain. It isn’t far from us, we should make it with an hour’s march.” the Captain said.
“Good. Let us start moving then, as we wouldn’t want to disappoint the Lord.” Tyronus suggested, and the group trudged onwards through the snow and cold. They grouped closer now, as the trees thickened when they moved ever deeper into the forest.


----------



## Shelly26 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha Ha , found you!! Gee, Ron, so glad you have done a painting, even a quick one! We had snow until june here in Nevada/ca. border where I live and I love/hated it!!!! Now the melt has begun and water is running so high and fast! Hay is slow growing, but at last it is. and irrigating is going to be sorta easy this year except for the washouts!! And at last I am warm----
Great little painting - - -on what support??? was is from a photo, or onsite?? I am doing a plein-air week with the Markleeville gallery starting the 21st and am soo nervouse!! So many well known and good artists are also partisipating - -and then there is me. oh well. Keep painting, you have talent!!!


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

I broke it up so I could read it better. 

Chapter One: Shadows
At this time of day, the forest was quiet. There were no leaves to rustle in the wind, no animals to dart through the treetops, just a cold, dark silence. 

The only thing that could be heard was the steps of the Marines' armored feet, and breathing emanating from ten vox grills. The dim light cast a pale shine on the silver of their power armor, glinting off gold heraldry. Bolters were held lowered, but in such a way that they could be brought up at a moments notice, if need be. 

They moved through the trees cautiously, keeping a wary eye out. At the head of the party walked a massive figure, the bulk of his Terminator armor in stark contrast with the organic flow of the forest. Energy crackled off his pair of lightning claws, weapons of ancient power gifted to him by the Salamanders themselves. 

The cold was laced by an eerie feeling, one Lord Tyronus, Master of the Steel Phantoms chapter, had learnt well over a century of constant warfare in the name of the holy Emperor. 

His helmet's auto-senses picked up nothing, but he knew otherwise. He turned and gestured at a nearby Marine, bearing the markings of the Chapter's 1st company Captain. "Captain Brigganion, send a vox cast to Lord Burge. Clarify a meeting place, somewhere near our position." he said, stopping to survey the group’s surroundings.

Their Thunderhawk had landed outside of one of the planet’s many dead forests, and the quickest route was right through the expanse of dead trunks.

Sometimes he hated the Wolf Lord’s mysterious nature, as it usually involved them landing several hundred miles away from the Great Company’s base. Brigganion turned back and nodded as he ended the transmission. 

“Lord Burge intends to meet us east of our position, in the foothills of the planets main mountain chain. It isn’t far from us, we should make it with an hour’s march.” the Captain said.

“Good. Let us start moving then, as we wouldn’t want to disappoint the Lord.” Tyronus suggested, and the group trudged onwards through the snow and cold. They grouped closer now, as the trees thickened when they moved ever deeper into the forest.

Not bad.


----------

